# Drop Down Menü



## laco1 (21. Jul 2006)

Hallo ich brauche dringend etwas Hilfe. 
Ich habe eine Frage: 
Kann man so ein Menü auch mit Java erstellen (hier mit php), also eines welches beim Mousover darunter angezeigt wird?



http://asbach-foto.de/frameset.php


----------



## Beni (21. Jul 2006)

Lies mal :wink: 

 :arrow: *verschoben*


----------



## laco1 (21. Jul 2006)

Ja, ich gebe zu ich kann beides nicht unterscheiden - ich bin auch kein Experte, was Internet angeht. Ich kann lediglich einige HTML-Codes schreiben und wenn ich mal ein Script bekomme, dieses umsetzen und zu meinen Gunsten nutzen (nach dem ich mich ne Weile damit auseinander gesetzt habe).  

So, anscheinend, wenn ich das mal richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich bei meiner Angelegenheit um   :### JavaScript - schlagt mich wenn ich falsch liege...  :autsch: 

Deswegen meine Frage neu formuliert:
Ist es möglich so was, wie den auf meinem Link vorgestellten Effekt, bei der Menüführung mit JavaScript zu erziehlen und wenn ja wie?


----------



## laco1 (21. Jul 2006)

oder bin ich in diesem Forum ganz falsch?

Scheint so... Oder?


----------



## Beni (22. Jul 2006)

Jo, zwar gibt es hier ein paar Leute die was von JavaScript verstehen - aber die Chance dass sie zufälligerweise diesen Thread lesen ist halt eher gering...

Mach mal einen Besuch bei tutorials.de, die können besser helfen (solange es nicht um Java geht :bae


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (24. Jul 2006)

Hallo laco1,

so ein Menü baut man sich heutzutage nicht mehr mit JavaScript, sondern mit CSS.

CSS beherrscht auch MouseOver-Effekte, auch wenn momentan nur Links mit a:hover von allen Browsern unterstützt wird.

Generelles Vorgehen: Der Menüpunkt ist ein Link, das Untermenü ein div, das per "visibility:hidden" unsichtbar ist. Dieses div muss sich innerhalb des a-Tags befinden, um mit "a:hover div" angeprochen und damit eingeblendet werden zu können. Zu diesem Thema CSS und Menüs findest du beim Googlen sicher etwas.


----------

